# 4th Boy



## tubs

Just found out today we are having our fourth boy. Im kind of shocked. Im telling everyone Im not disappointed. But I am. Baby looked so healthy and active and I am so happy about that. I will love him to bits. But I would have loved a daughter. I just foresee a lifetime of chaos living with all boys. A messy house, sports equipment, clothes etc everywhere, sports on tv. I have the most amazing relationship with my mother and I wanted that too with a daughter. 
I love my boys and I know I will adore this new baby but I just feel low right now.


----------



## donnarobinson

Aww hun I have three boys and Ino how you feel were going to have one more I think and I really really want a girl dont get me wrong I love my boys so much and Ino Id love another but it doesnt stop us wanting a girl. Give your self time hun . Congratulations on another amazing baby boy though hun.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Its totally normal, I know a lot of mums of daughters who are desperate for a boy! We all want to experience everything in life!

I have 2 boys and finding out what we are having in just over a week and I just know its another boy! My gut feeling is telling me this is a boy...
Wont make me love this little bean any less but as this is my last pregnancy - I'll just be gutted at the thought of never having a daughter!


----------



## tubs

Thanks for understanding. As the few days have passed, my head is getting used to the idea of all boys and Im starting to let go of having a girl. Im starting to make a list of th pros of not having a daughter! Feeling better now.


----------



## gigglebox

Don't be shy about sharing that list! :haha:

I am pretty sure i'm cokking up boy 3 and having a lot of the same feelings. When I was little I always wanted a little sister (i had two older brothers), and as i grew up and thought of kids i always hoped for a girl. It's a bit rough being fairly certain that will never happen :( but honestly i felt pretty bummed at first when i learned ds2 was a boy, but i got over it and love him to pieces and didn't miss the daughter i never had at all! I'd bet money it'll be the same this time :hugs:


----------



## george83

I have 3 boys and feel the same, I love them dearly but so desperately want my baby girl. Over the years my feelings have settled but I still have moments when my feelings reappear. My sister has just had her first baby which is a girl, only the second baby girl in our family in 16 years and shes completely spoilt which only makes it worse.

Congratulations on your new baby though, so special :cloud9:


----------



## kittylady

I'm the opposite but have the same feelings. I have 3 girls and we are due a 4th this November. We found out with #3 and I spent the second half of my pregnancy battling gender disappointment. This time I'm sticking to team green because I know once the baby is here it won't be nearly as important. 

Congratulations on your new baby boy but give yourself time to grieve for the baby girl that you haven't had and the dreams you had and don't be hard on yourself xx


----------



## coquis224

I'm the opposite hoping for a baby boy this time. I have 5 girls all together and 2 boys but they are way older and my last 4 were all girls....I know it's not the same since I do have 2 boys, but like I said they are 14 and 12 and the 12 year old lived with his dad until last year so I missed out on alot. I know it's hard but I completely understand and I'm sure I will be the same if I find out this one is another girl.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Found out this week we're having our 3rd boy!
Not as gutted as I thought I was going to be, it will hit me later when he's older and the realisation will kick in!

As long as we all have healthy babies... Maybe we will be grandmas to lots of granddaughters one day haha xxxx


----------



## kittylady

My MIL had two boys and now she has 3 granddaughters :flower:


----------



## gigglebox

Just updating that my 3rd boy has been confirmed. I'm warming up to it as time goes on and as I watch my two boys play together. I know a third will be a fun addition and I won't care at all once he's here! 

Kitty that's a nice sentiment but I think of my MIL who had 2 boys and now has 3 grandsons with at least one (mine), possibly two (SIL's who is predicted a boy) more grandsons on the way :haha: 

Sometimes we are given what we need and not what we want I guess!


----------

